# Comfy!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That's the life!!
Oh and that's only a mornings worth of mud on the settee 

Some other pics....


















Gimmee!









Mmmm this is nice!









Aww 









Yay!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

You love rubbing it in my face............  xxxxx

I am going to to steal them............all of them.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> You love rubbing it in my face............  xxxxx
> 
> I am going to to steal them............all of them.


:devil:

Come try it woman ... where did I leave my bat??


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aww They are so gorgeous and so very spoilt


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

waterlily said:


> aww They are so gorgeous and so very spoilt


Thank you  Yes they are spoilt, too spoilt I think!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

haha nice legs in the background


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ducky said:


> haha nice legs in the background


Don't feed his ego


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutely great photos adoreable dogs and I didnt notice the mud till you pointed it out, I have a brown leather sofa which hides the mud till its dry 

Love the one with the nibbled cupboard we have a few like this


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Absolutely great photos adoreable dogs and I didnt notice the mud till you pointed it out, I have a brown leather sofa which hides the mud till its dry
> 
> Love the one with the nibbled cupboard we have a few like this


LOL!! Oh god you won't believe how embarrassed I am when people come but I have to remind myself that it's MY house and it's a dogs house. People don't sit on there anyway... well they can if they want but they'd have my four to contend with pmsl!!

I've only been here one month and that cupboard is buggered :laugh: if anyone can find that cupboard please let me know as I need to replace it


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just tell freinds and family I have lots of antique well worn furniture  Oh and Mabel when a pup liked to renovate and try to bring down walls, she had a thing for chewing the walls, I think its because we live in an old farm house and the walls are cob, Oh yes we were worried one night the house would fall down


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> I just tell freinds and family I have lots of antique well worn furniture  Oh and Mabel when a pup liked to renovate and try to bring down walls, she had a thing for chewing the walls, I think its because we live in an old farm house and the walls are cob, Oh yes we were worried one night the house would fall down


Oh my god! :laugh:What breed do you have?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

We have Standard and Miniture Schnauzers, the standards are the nutters  But loveable nutters


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

your doggies are beautiful, with faces like those bet they don't get told off very often ! those big sad eyes,ahhhhhh lovely!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> We have Standard and Miniture Schnauzers, the standards are the nutters  But loveable nutters


Aww they sound lovely 



ziggyjrt said:


> your doggies are beautiful, with faces like those bet they don't get told off very often ! those big sad eyes,ahhhhhh lovely!


Hardly ever bless them they're pretty well behaved


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great pictures.

I don't think I could ever say no to that little face!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> I don't think I could ever say no to that little face!


I can!! ...Sometimes


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Great pics  x


Thank you


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics hun..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great pics hun..


Thanks hun! Hope you're ok x


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww gorgeous dogs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

maisyjess said:


> Awwww gorgeous dogs.


Thank you!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

haha great pictures, I love the one with the chew marks, talk about a guilty face lol just great  they are all gorgeous


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha great pictures, I love the one with the chew marks, talk about a guilty face lol just great  they are all gorgeous


Yes I wonder who did those lol!!! I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get a crate with this pup 

Thank you!


----------

